# What filter for my 40 gallon breeder?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I was running a Fluval C3 and a Quiteflow 30 and the tank is ALWAYS crystal clear, I am just wondering if there are better HOB filters I can get to either run alone, or with another.

I keep seeing people SWEAR by Aqua Clears, and rarely anyone talking about the Fluval C series. I just want to see what people have the most positive experience with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have the fluval C series so I can't speak to that but I do own the AC110. I like it. It has strong flow at 500gph and is adjustable down to 300 gph. It is customizable which is nice. Have you thought about a canister filter?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I have, was looking at a EHEIM Classic 250 External Canister Filter 2213. Read a ton of great reviews on it for tanks bigger then mine. Or also the 2215.

This tank is now going to be a lowly planted tank with about 8 Bolivian rams and some other random fishes to take up the top level.

I may just have to check out an AC110.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> I have, was looking at a EHEIM Classic 250 External Canister Filter 2213. Read a ton of great reviews on it for tanks bigger then mine. Or also the 2215.
> 
> This tank is now going to be a lowly planted tank with about 8 Bolivian rams and some other random fishes to take up the top level.
> 
> I may just have to check out an AC110.


Yep....the eheim would be a good filter for that set up. I would look at the classic 2217. I have owned them in the past....work very well for smaller tanks.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Have you ever used a sponge filter?

I have 3 40Bs and they're all running on sponges.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

What kind of sponge filters do you use on a 40B?

I am not the brightest when it comes to aquaria, what "powers" the sponge filter exactly? Just an airstone??


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Here you go, this is what I use and you can't beat it. It does what you need and it's great. You can do either 2 of the pro 3 or just do a single pro 4 and if you're feeling really special, go with the pro 5 lol!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3584+23702&pcatid=23702

Cheaper than buying a brand new hob or canister filter. All you need is an air pump and some airline tubing :thumb:

And it's cheaper in your electricity bill as well


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The Fluval C series is still somewhat unknown to many people, but it is a great filter. The Fluval and Aquaclear are both made by Hagen. I think you have enough filtration but you could always try a Aquaclear which I also think you will love.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i would suggest Hydro-Sponge Filters one or 2 of them they work great then you never have to worry about your fry stuck to your intake line


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

nothing smaller than a 2217 for that 40 gallon ...water will be crystal clear..no caca floating around what so ever...
You can also add along with the 2217 , a power head with a 5 series hydro sponge on the opposite side of the eheim intake.
And you can feed your fish where the hydro sponge is, that way it will catch all the broken up food and your canister will last 7 months + without cleaning.

I have it that way in all my tanks and I clean the filters every 10 months.
But the hydro sponge 5 series I clean every 2 weeks


----------

